# Silky or cotton? + length?



## Islandi (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello!

My boy Pancho is 4,5 months. I’ve been reading about the different type of coats and I’m not sure about what he has. His hair is not really cool to the touch, but it literally feels like nothing when I touch it. It is really soft.
I’m just curious to know if it’s silky or cottony? What do you guys think?

Then I wanted to know if you ever seen such a long maltese? I was told he was purebred, I know without a register that is meaningless. He is soooo long, probably around <-> 46 cm/18in. He is only 4,5 months and weights 4,6kg/10lb. What do you think? Can you see another dog race mixed from his appearance?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about coat type or if he has anything mixed (looks pretty purebred to me), but he is totally adorable!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome to SM! Pancho is an adorably cute maltese.
I'm not sure what kind of a coat he has - Sometimes their coat changes as they outgrow the puppy stage too. I'm sure whatever kind of a coat he ends up with you will groom him to look perfect in it! Please keep us updated with news and pictures!
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## Islandi (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you for your replies ❤
I am in love with him, he’s way too cute! But so are all Maltese!
I’m so happy to have joined SM 😊


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is adorable and I am sure loving. If you had to classify it, it looks a bit cottony to me. The only real difference is that cottony coats tend to mat more easily, while silky coats (although they will mat) are less prone to it. My Lucky was cottony, my Casper is very silky. And yes some Maltese can be long - my Casper is.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Islandi said:


> Hello!
> 
> My boy Pancho is 4,5 months. I’ve been reading about the different type of coats and I’m not sure about what he has. His hair is not really cool to the touch, but it literally feels like nothing when I touch it. It is really soft.
> I’m just curious to know if it’s silky or cottony? What do you guys think?
> ...


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

I don't know anything about the coats. I will tell you my 8 month old, Ari's fur is so soft that you can barely feel it. She looks like a big poof ball right now. She is really tiny. Might just weigh 3 pounds. They are all built different. I think he is perfect! Looks like a fluffy lovebug!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

He is so cute! From the picture, it looks very dense, is it?


----------



## Tanisia (Jan 13, 2021)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm not sure about coat type or if he has anything mixed (looks pretty purebred to me), but he is totally adorable!


That is a maltipoo I know because I have one myself looks just like my dog ,,I have papers on my dog mixed he is


----------



## Tanisia (Jan 13, 2021)

This is KIKO MY maltipoo


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Tanisia said:


> That is a maltipoo I know because I have one myself looks just like my dog ,,I have papers on my dog mixed he is


They do look very similar! Adorable pups.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tanisia said:


> That is a maltipoo I know because I have one myself looks just like my dog ,,I have papers on my dog mixed he is


Maltipoo is not a breed - it is a mix and there is no standard so no ability to confirm whether they are or not what your breeder claims they are. And mixed breeds aren't recognized by the legitimate breed organizations (AKC) so whatever papers you have are not documentation of proper breeding.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Islandi said:


> Hello!
> 
> My boy Pancho is 4,5 months. I’ve been reading about the different type of coats and I’m not sure about what he has. His hair is not really cool to the touch, but it literally feels like nothing when I touch it. It is really soft.
> I’m just curious to know if it’s silky or cottony? What do you guys think?
> ...


He's adorable!!! My rescue was supposedly a maltese or a maltese mix. His DNA says he has no Maltese, poodle, Havanese, Shitzu, Bolognese, Bichon...He's a Heinz 57 variety. However, the vet still classifies him as Maltese and Maltese breeders tell me he has to have "some" maltese in him. But DNA doesn't lie. However, he's adorable and got a great personality. I say all this because your pup is also adorable and I'm sure has a great personality. Your pup's hair looks like my Whisper's hair. Whether your pup is a true Maltese or not, ENJOY!! I've attached a







recent pix of my Whisper.


----------

